# Multi Stem Question



## Pharmerbob (Jun 27, 2011)

Got fitted for my new Tarmac last week. I ended up with a shorter stem than what came on the complete bike. The fitter used a 17* stem with a 4* shim, but the shim is upside down, supposedly making it a -4* or 13* rise. According the Specs instructions, the shim is only to be put in one way - right side up. I asked the fitter and he said you can actually put them in either way. Anyone know if it is really o.k. to do this?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

If by upside down you mean that the lip if the shim is at top of the stem (versus at the base of it) that's incorrect and needs to be changed. 

It's difficult to follow what you describe without pics, but as a point of reference, the shim angle is the number shown closest to the < arrow is on the stem.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

OP...aside from correctness of the shim, with a net 13 degree riser stem and shorter than stock stem length, I question the fit you got. What stem length did you go with? Can you post your Tarmac frame size, your height and cycling inseam? For further context, post whether you have long or short arms and legs for your height. I would ask if you prefer a racey fit, but my sense is you want to ride upright with a shorter than stock riser stem...so curious about your fit.


----------



## Pharmerbob (Jun 27, 2011)

Frame is 61cm and it came with a 110mm stem which we switched to a 90. With the 110 my elbows were locked. I switched from a 61cm Roubaix which I felt had a bit too long of a stem. My cycling inseam is about 36.5. I think my arm length is 26.5. When I buy dress shirts for work I always get 36 sleeve length. My flexibility has increased since I started riding 6 months ago and I am much more comfortable riding in the drops now but usually ride on the hoods. Yesterday I rode in the drops more than any other day due to headwinds and it felt much better than the Roubaix. 
As far as the shim/stem goes, maybe I should try a 12* stem with the 0* shim. LBS will have to order.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Fit is a work in progress really. I have owned a half a dozen stems to dial in many bikes I have owned.
Our bodies change and so does our flexibility and even preference for how aero to ride.
You are a big boy with a very long inseam. If you like to ride with a riser stem on a Tarmac at size 61, then my view is you would fit better on a Roubaix. I am a good example. A scaled down version of you. 35.25cm inseam and 34-35" shirt sleeve length. I ride a 58cm Roubaix with a flat 110cm stem. No question I like to ride a bit more stretched out than you...your net horizontal cockpit on your 61cm Tarmac is less than mine because of your stem length..and you are a fair amount bigger than me = more upright...but I ride very conventionally with about a 45 deg torso angle...if that...with hands on the hoods. What a Roubaix does is allow a guy with disproportional leg length to ride in a normal position without a lot of drop...or favor a guy who likes to ride a bit more upright like you do.
Nothing wrong riding a Tarmac with a riser stem in an upright position and no doubt you will enjoy the bike. Added benefit is what you mention about riding in the drops...upright posiition makes the hooks a lot more comfortable for those with average flexibility....something I appreciate on my Roubaix as well.
Cheers.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

The 90mm riser stem on the 61 Tarmac indicates that the top tube is too long. You started with a 61 Roubaix with a stem that also felt a bit too long, and switching from Roubaix to Tarmac in the same size does not change this. Perhaps a 58 Roubaix would be a better all round compromise - it brings the top tube down from 600 to 582mm, allowing you to probably go with the 110mm stem. The head tube will be reduced from 230 to 225mm, only 5mm, and you can compensate with spacers or stem angle.

I had a similar issue and ended up sizing down to a 58 Tarmac even though I'm (likely) taller than you at 6'5". For us tall guys it does often end up being a case of find the best compromise, or sometimes even the least worst compromise. It may also be that the 61 Tarmac is the best choice for you, but at least consider the available options.


----------



## Pharmerbob (Jun 27, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> If by upside down you mean that the lip if the shim is at top of the stem (versus at the base of it) that's incorrect and needs to be changed.
> 
> It's difficult to follow what you describe without pics, but as a point of reference, the shim angle is the number shown closest to the < arrow is on the stem.


The lip is at the top and the numbers are upside down.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Pharmerbob said:


> The lip is at the top and the numbers are upside down.


That's not correct. I suggest having your LBS change it to its proper configuration. 

Re the potential fit issues mentioned... Given your cycling inseam and the fact that you've lost ~1.5cm's of HT length going to the 61cm Tarmac, the fitter is likely forced to make the compromises to stem length/ angle to meet your reach/ drop requirements. Going to a 58 would help reach, but exacerbate the bar height issue, so I don't see it as a viable option. But as was suggested, the 58cm Roubaix may be. 

Considering what you've offered re: being more comfortable riding both the drops and hoods, I would suggest staying with your current setup for awhile, then if there are problems (and with the fitters input) reassess at a future date. I agree with ukbloke that running a 90mm stem on a 61cm Spec indicates a too long top tube, so depending on your position on the bike (f/r weight distribution), you could experience twitchy steering.

FWIW, the differences from stock configuration to your current stem length/ angle is ~ 3cm's less reach. The same for increased bar height.

EDIT: Something to show your LBS fitter.
http://cdn.specialized.com/OA_MEDIA/pdf/manuals/09 Multi_Pos_Stem_Indiv_r1.pdf
• Always install the shim with the flange at the bottom of the steerer tube clamp of the stem.


----------



## TheBarista (Jul 11, 2011)

I have a SL4 Pro on the way, and when I was getting fit by my LBS, i ran into the same "compromise" issues myself. My cycling inseam states that I should be riding a 58cm bike, but my arm length states that I require a 56 cm bike. I am ultimately going with a 58cm Tarmac with a shorter stem to compensate. I did not like the height that I had to have the seat post at and the somewhat drastic drop to the handlebar on the 56cm.


----------



## Pharmerbob (Jun 27, 2011)

TheBarista said:


> I did not like the height that I had to have the seat post at and the somewhat drastic drop to the handlebar on the 56cm.


I had this same issue when test riding several different bikes before my initial purchase of the Roubaix. Overall I like the Tarmac better. I got the S-Works SL4 and of course it is much different than the SL-2 Elite Roubaix. You're gonna love yours I'm sure!


----------

